# Lagoons



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

So who might have some lagoon experience? I am going to be looking at one to make recommendations and might need a "phone a friend" option. 

So far all I know is the pump(s) may be inadequate and the discharge piping from the pumps is reported to be a problem.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Is it a blue lagoon or brown lagoon


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Is it a blue lagoon or brown lagoon


:laughing:

Probably a combination of both right now.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Just fill it with Crete. 200 yards !!!! Really tho. What's the lagoon for ?? A pond ?? Water retention ??


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Hopefully the pumps are in a pump house and not in the bottom.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If it (the ) blue lagoon il be on site for free !!!!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

As soon as I backed out of this thread I saw what I was thinking, a diver picture for diving school. :laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

maybe this could help you 
http://www.deq.state.ok.us/eclsnew/Fact Sheets ECLS/System Fact Sheets/Lagoon-.pdf


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> So who might have some lagoon experience? I am going to be looking at one to make recommendations and might need a "phone a friend" option.
> 
> So far all I know is the pump(s) may be inadequate and the discharge piping from the pumps is reported to be a problem.


How many cubic feet of water are we talking? What are you pumping to and from? How many horsepower are you dealing with? What's your head?

Mark


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

ToUtahNow said:


> How many cubic feet of water are we talking? What are you pumping to and from? How many horsepower are you dealing with? What's your head?
> 
> Mark


Looks like you just found your phone a friend. :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> How many cubic feet of water are we talking? What are you pumping to and from? How many horsepower are you dealing with? What's your head?
> 
> Mark


So far the only thing I know is they are skimming trash and scum from the lift station every day with a net on a pole and the discharge is connected with poly gas pipe.

I'll know more after a walk through this week.

In the mean time I have been reading up on the regs at the DEQ's website and will be picking up a copy of their most recent inspection report on Monday.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Most of the time once it gets to the point that they call in help it is so thick that a vactor comes in and sucks it all up then you make the needed corrections. Clean the out go pipe (jet) dig out everything around the outflow area pump or gravity. I never try to do the vactor part we only have a 880 gallon tank and trips would be too much. My biggest problem has always been the management people in charge that let it get so bad in the first place.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is the end result for the waste in the lagoon just evaporation or is it just a large uncovered septic tank to be pumped out periodically?


----------

